# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Help with test...Good or Bad

## MajorPain

Can anyone help identify this test? If you are familiar with it can you fill me in on the dosage and cycle you have done using it. Sorry for the bad picture.


**EDIT**
PLEASE READ THE RULES ABOUT POSTING PICS ..

----------


## Big

Please edit the pics so as not to show the lab name.

----------


## MajorPain

Sorry my picture was so bad I thought you couldn't make any thing out.

----------

